# Variador de frecuencia para motor monofasico ?



## pollo2017 (Nov 11, 2017)

Hola buen dia colegas mi nombre es daniel y siempre he sido seguidor de esta pagina cuando tengo una duda veo los comentarios y me resuelven , pero en este caso no se que hacer respecto aun variador de frecuencia con igbts en puente h para un motor de uso general monofasico de 1HP, lo que quiero es reducir de 1750rpm a 200rpm sin perdidas , intente antes con un dimmer y si regulo la velocidad pero se castigo mucho el torque y bueno hice un archivo de word con diagramas y algunas graficas de mis pruebas , explosiones etc ojala me pudieran dar alguna sugerencia o correccion saludos y buen dia


​
http://ri.ues.edu.sv/2067/1/Diseño_y_construcción_de_inversor_monofásico_de_cuatro_etapas.pdf


----------



## Scooter (Nov 11, 2017)

Perder vas a perder seguro, si buscas en el foro es un tema muchas veces tratado.

Con suerte, mucha suerte mantendrás el par, pero como has bajado las revoluciones casi 9 veces, la potencia reultante será la novena parte.

Se ve que los variadores monofásicos no van muy finos por el condensador de arranque etc que a distinta frecuencia se comporta diferente.

Una gran parte de motores monofásicos son en realidad trifásicos, así que podrías usar un regulador trifásico quitando el condensador

Esto ya es invención mía: suponiendo que el motor sea monofásico con devanados principal y de arranque bobinados a 90º, debería de ir igualmente aunque no fino del todo, quitando el condensador y poniendo el devanado de arranque a otra fase. 

En cualquier caso ante tanta disminución de velocidad, tendrás que poner una ventilación forzada

Si puedes pon una reducción mecánica, es demasiada diferencia.

Todo esto ya se ha comentado varias veces en el foro, si haces una búsqueda, lo encontrarás.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 11, 2017)

1) Reducir la velocidad desde 1750 RPM a 200RPM para uso permanente no me parece una buena idea ya que la refrigeración (Ventilación) del motor se verá seriamente comprometida.  

2) Tampoco creo que ese motor se pueda trabajar a un régimen tan bajo, de RPM´s, si el sistema de arranque es por centrífugo y capacitor, podría acoplarse nuevamente el centrífugo = Recalentamiento --> Motor quemado

Me parece una mejor opción un sistema de reducción mecánico.


----------



## pollo2017 (Nov 11, 2017)

creo que si tienen razon, le voy a sugerir eso mi jefe pero en relacion al variador que hice , ¿me servira para otro tipo de motor ?  o que utilidad me recomiendan darle , se me ocurre talvez un inversor de cd/ca le meto un trafo , bateria y listo pero pues espero aun tenga futuro como variador de frecuencia mi circuito saludos


----------



## pandacba (Nov 11, 2017)

Si la nececidad es que de 1750 RPM es que trabaje a 200RPM lo mejor es un reductor mecánico, con la ventaja que ganas en torque.
Si necesitas corregir es decir variar ligerametne hay variadores mecánicos de distinto tipo que podrian servir.
Por ejemplo de este tipo






O este otro tipo


----------



## Daniel.more (Nov 13, 2017)

* lo mejor sin duda es lo que ya te han indicado*, aunque pienso que si podría hacerse electrónica mente, pero con un dimer no, porque se pierde mucho torque, hay que usar un control PWM y ademas que sea retroalimentado por un generador de impulsos acoplado al eje de motor, por lo que si baja sus revoluciones por la carga, la retroalimentacion se encarga que la placa aumente la salida hasta corregir la velocidad....lo de la refrigeración se soluciona con un ventilador para realizar ventilación forzada....saludos


----------



## pandacba (Nov 14, 2017)

Por la carácterística de este motor, que lleva condensador, un pwm es casi inviable, aparte si no desea pérdida mucho menos aún, la velocidad debe bajar casi a 1/9, con lo cual la perdida de energía es muy amplia, la mejor manera de mantener un alto torque es la reducción mecánica en la cual bajo a 1/9 la velocidad y elevo en 9 el torque, eso no se consigue con ningún sistema pwm


----------



## Daniel.more (Nov 14, 2017)

Yo respondí que imagino que se podría porque hace unos 10 años aproimadamente, tenía a un joven trabajando en el equipo de mantenimiento que dirigía por aquel entonces que se llamaba lago, y para el control de unos motores que movían unos dosificadores de colorante en polvo para coextrusoras, diseñó y fabricó unos bariadores pwm, que nos dio muchos dolores de cabeza, porque cuando el polvo se aglomeraba, trancaba los usillos que giraban a 20rpm y de la fuerza que tenía el equipo electrónico partía los acoples (de aluminio pero muy fuertes) de los usillos elicoidales....

  el principio de funcionamiento es como indique arriba, pero como era el diseño para tener esa fuerza no tengo ni idea porque en esa época estaba saturado con papeleo y mas de 90 personas al cargo....no tenía tiempo de pararme a disfrutar un poco de lo que me gustaba..el joven, se que regresó a su país, porque se bino a despedir, y recuerdo que estudió en israel ...


----------



## savad (Nov 17, 2017)

Una mejor solución y más barata que el reductor mecánico es .... cambia de motor
A uno de corriente directa de iman permanente .... tienes todo el torque del motor en toda la gama de velocidades, y los controles (normalmente de SCR's), son baratos y faciles de instalar y configurar.

NOTA: Ademas puedes usar un dimer modificado ...quitar el TRIAC y sustituirlo por un arreglo de SCR's y Diodos


----------

